# Can someone shed some lights on this topic



## Hihee (Dec 13, 2017)

Can you work for amazon flex after warehouse termination?


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

It depends. Do applicants for Amazon Flex go through a back ground check that includes checking Amazon employee records?


----------



## John McYeet (Feb 10, 2019)

How was working in the warehouse? I actually just got on with amazon for a warehouse position lol have heard 50/50 about it.


----------



## Lynxtheclown (Jan 9, 2020)

John McYeet said:


> How was working in the warehouse? I actually just got on with amazon for a warehouse position lol have heard 50/50 about it.


Bump


----------



## Hihee (Dec 13, 2017)

It has it's ups and downs... also you're under the radar 24/7 to ensure work quality.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Hihee said:


> It has it's ups and downs... also you're under the radar 24/7 to ensure work quality.


Were you terminated by the Amazon algorithm?
Many Uber drivers don't understand that it's
the algorithm that deactivates them
Not some Tribunal of Elders reviewing files, videos and testimony
Not taking into consideration stats the driver thinks pertinent
(ie. 5 million rides 5 stars 5 years and deactivated for refusing a dog &#129315

https://www.technologyreview.com/f/...arehouse-workers-can-automatically-fire-them/
https://www.inc.com/suzanne-lucas/a...via-computer-algorithm-im-okay-with-that.html


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Hihee said:


> Can you work for amazon flex after warehouse termination?


Takes a special breed to work for Amazon.
They're worse than Uber & Lyft combined.


----------



## Hihee (Dec 13, 2017)

No, I didn't get terminated because of the algorithm. I was terminated for insubordination when HR called me they said that I was already given a warning and to my best knowledge I didn't even know that I have a warning. With that being said, they wanted me to work on the 23rd of Dec because they really want to get all the packages out, I replied to their email said that I couldn't work and I actually didn't work, here we are I'm terminated from Amazon... lol


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Hihee said:


> Can you work for amazon flex after warehouse termination?


Probably not, but I am just guessing. One of the community humans I know tried to get AMZN credit card, but got rejected. He had a bankruptcy 7 years back.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

John McYeet said:


> How was working in the warehouse? I actually just got on with amazon for a warehouse position lol have heard 50/50 about it.


It sucks to work in any Amazon wearhouse.


----------

